# CPU in make.conf



## amandus57 (May 10, 2014)

I have an AMD-FX 6 core CPU*. W*hat should I set in my /etc/make.conf*?* I have FreeBSD 10.0 64 bit with ZFS filesystem.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2014)

Don't bother. There's very little to gain by setting it.


----------

